# Dura Ace 9000 C50 Clinchers and Other Carbon/Alu Options



## Justin222729 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi guys, anyone there have the Dura Ace 9000 C50 Clinchers on their bike. Am thinking of getting these for my new Madone 5.2.

I want the aluminium braking option and these type suit the budget better than full carbon. Others I looked at are:

Bontrager Aura 5, HED, Fast Forward, Fulcrum Red Wind, Zipp 60 etc.

But the C50's on review beat all of these. Although I'm sure they would all be a good upgrade.

Anyone with experience and comments would be welcome.

Thanks, J


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Had this combo when they first came out. Nothing to complain about except the C50's are a tad on the porky side (at 1710g).


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I have a new pair of the D/A 9000 C35. I cannot speak for the C50 directly, but I will say overall I am very happy with the C35s so far. Very high build quality, bombproof D/A hubs, nice skewers, ride well and seem reasonably aero for a 35mm rim....what's not to like? If I run across some extra cash I would certainly buy the C50s.

Based on my experience with Campy/Fulcrum wheelsets, I would say the Red Wind or Bullet 50 Ultra would be on par with the D/A wheels. The others like Hed, FFWD, Bontrager....I would say the overall quality would not be quite as high.


----------



## Justin222729 (Feb 27, 2013)

Cheers Eric, useful to know. I looked at the Red Wind as well, looked nice and good hubs etc, not many reviews but what I have found are positive. 

All the C50 reviews are excellent so I think I'll probably go with those unless I saw a crazy deal on the red wind xlr cult for example. Interestingly the C24's get faultless reviews as well even against aero wheels. They are also not out of the picture. Lighter and about $750 online.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I have two pair of C24s, and they are superb wheels. The very low spoke count, and their shape makes the wheel more areo than you might think. The rims are also among the lightest on the market. A pleasure in the mountains, going up and down. My carbon tubulars just sit in the closet.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a pair of Aura 5s. Got them with my Domane 6 series. Dealer traded in original wheelset and gave me a deal on the upgrade. Put about 2500 miles on them so far no complaints. FWIW not a light weight at 210-215.


----------



## fuzzz (Sep 27, 2011)

Justin222729 said:


> Hi guys, anyone there have the Dura Ace 9000 C50 Clinchers on their bike. Am thinking of getting these for my new Madone 5.2.
> 
> I want the aluminium braking option and these type suit the budget better than full carbon. Others I looked at are:
> 
> ...



I also have a 2013 Madone 5.2 and I traded up from the stock wheelset (race x lites?) to the Aura 5s. After about 400-500 miles, I can say they are performing flawlessly. They really shine above 21-22 mph and I've never had crosswind problems, even though i live on the east coast of FL and it gets pretty gusty. The wider rim width really makes the ride smoother and more stable in curves and turns. I ride these as my every day wheelset and find them durable, fwiw.

Fuzzz


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

As a budget option, I have these:
FSC50-CA - Far Sports

~$600 shipped. I have about 1,500 miles on my set with no issues. They came in at 1,540g with Novatec hubs. Probably not comparable in long term quality to a set of the DA wheels, but at this price you can afford several pairs.


----------

